# Gentoo-Einsteiger sucht Informationen/Literatur

## Svenor

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

Also.. Ich würde gerne auf Gentoo umsteigen ... hab ein wenig erfahrung mit Suse aber sonst eher wenig Plan von der ganzen Sache ... 

Habe mich in meinen bekannten Kreis online ein wenig umgehört und jeder sagte mir Gentoo wäre die beste Distri, jedoch auch die schwerste   :Laughing: 

Gibt es irgendwo noch bezugsquellen fuer Information ueber Gentoo ausser das Handbuch und dieses Forum hier ? Zum Beispiel Buecher die ihr empfehlen koennt oder so ? 

MfG

Sven

mod-edit: Titel aussagekräftiger gestaltet, war: "Hallo an alle .." --slick

----------

## nikaya

Japp,jede Menge an Doku:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/list

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauptseite

Damit fang erst mal an,dann bist Du schon ein wenig schlauer.  :Wink: 

----------

## Svenor

Ein Traum .. Dankeschoen   :Very Happy: 

MfG

Sven

----------

## moe

Wobei ich beim Wiki ein wenig Vorsicht empfehlen würde, bevor du da blind ein Howto abarbeitest guck lieber vorher bei "Versionen" wie alt das Howto ist. Wenns die letzte Änderung mehrere Monate zurückliegt frage lieber nochmal nach ob das überhaupt noch aktuell ist..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Svenor

Alles klar mach ich .. nur will ich hier niemanden aufn Sack gehen mit meiner ständigen Fragerei  :Very Happy: 

MfG

Sven

----------

## amne

Beim wiki solltest du dir bewusst sein, dass es keine offizielle Doku ist, sprich irgendwer hat sie geschrieben. Das sagt per se natürlich nichts über die Qualität aus, manchmal ist sie spitze (vor allem auch wenn es keine offizielle zu dem Thema gibt), manchmal halt veraltet - das bitte im Hinterkopf behalten. Die offizielle Doku ist (sollte  :Wink:  ) immer aktuell, daher bitte im Zweifelsfall dieser mehr vertrauen. Ansonsten finden sich auch im Forum sowie auf bugs.gentoo.org viele hilfreiche Infos, und sonst einfach fragen.

----------

## nikaya

Was ich vergessen habe:Es gibt entsprechende englischsprachige Pendants zu meinen Links:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

Falls Du mit englisch einigermaßen klarkommst sind diese vorzuziehen.

Die offiziellen Dokus sind dort aktueller.Das Wiki ist umfangreicher,aber wie schon gesagt mit Vorsicht zu genießen da nicht offiziell.

----------

## deejay

Herzlich willkommen,

mit Gentoo hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen  :Wink: 

Mit den bereits angegebenen Links solltest du vorerst genug Material haben, um dich

in Gentoo einzulesen und auszuprobieren. Wenn du mal nicht weiterkommst,

dann sind immer noch wir hier im Forum da, um zu helfen.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß mit Gentoo

Gruß

deejay

----------

## slick

Ich verschiebe den Thread mal ins Diskussionsforum. Das Deutsches Forum ist eigentlich für Support-Fragen gedacht, was diese zwar zugegebener Maßen auch etwas ist, allerdings paßts da besser.

@Svenor Bitte beim nächsten Thread wenn möglich den Titel aussagekräftiger gestalten. Ich erlaube mir mal den anzupassen damit jeder gleich weiß warum es geht und auch besser gefunden werden kann. Ist nicht als böse Kritik zu verstehen sondern als Verbesserungsvorschlag  :Wink: 

----------

## Svenor

Hu , 

kein Problem .. alles in Butter  :Wink: . Welche Gentoo Version brauch ich eigentlich fuer den Core 2 Duo ? X86 ?

MfG

Sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Svenor wrote:*   

> Alles klar mach ich .. nur will ich hier niemanden aufn Sack gehen mit meiner ständigen Fragerei 
> 
> MfG
> 
> Sven

 Mit der Einstellung machst du dich hier beliebt. Und es gibt auch noch die Suchfunktion im Forum. Also wenn jemand das gleiche Problem vor drei Tagen auch schon hatte.

Ansonsten, hab keine Angst, zu fragen. Wer nett fragt, dem wird auch nett geantwortet.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Svenor wrote:*   

> , jedoch auch die schwerste  
> 
> 

 

Ist ja gar nicht wahr! Habe eben mal nachgewogen, Gentoo-CD ist genauso "schwer" wie z.B. Ubuntu-CD, Knoppix etc.

 :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Svenor wrote:*   

> Hu , 
> 
> kein Problem .. alles in Butter . Welche Gentoo Version brauch ich eigentlich fuer den Core 2 Duo ? X86 ?
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

Mit x86 fährst du dann ein 32bit-System, sollte aber absolut kein Problem sein.

Wenn dein core duo 64 Bit kann (?) dann sollte amd64 die installcd sein, denn intel hat die 64bit-Erweiterung von amd lizensieren lassen.

Aber vllt. kann hier auch jemand eine sichere Auskunft geben, wie man core duo zum 64bit-sprechen (besser hören) kriegt  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

Intel hat die 64 bit Technik von AMD lizensiert. Deshalb laufen die 64 bit Intels alle als amd64. Für einen Einsteiger würde ich aber zu 32 bit raten, da gibt es erst mal einfacher. Und als stage3 die i686 Verwenden. Und es gibt im englischen Teil ein Thread, sich mit den Möglichkeiten von march beschäftigt. Da gibt es ja noch keinen Core2Duo. Da hat er dann per Zufall festgestellt, daß athlon64 die beste Einstellung ist...

----------

## butter1006

mod-edit: Folgenden Thread (4 Posts) hier angehangen --slick

hi,

ich möchte liebend gerne zu gentoo wechseln. mir fehlen allerdings noch so ein paar infos vorab um das system gentoo zu verstehen. gibt es irgendo in der doku oder wo anders hinweise auf den aufbau von gentoo? Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist: Was ist portage? Welche Teile, aus denen gentoo besteht, gibt es? wie spielen diese miteinander?

wie ihr seht verstehe ich gentoo im moment noch nicht. brauche kurz input!

by the way, ich komme von debian und will sid den rücken kehren.....

----------

## blice

 *butter1006 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich möchte liebend gerne zu gentoo wechseln. mir fehlen allerdings noch so ein paar infos vorab um das system gentoo zu verstehen. gibt es irgendo in der doku oder wo anders hinweise auf den aufbau von gentoo? Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist: Was ist portage? Welche Teile, aus denen gentoo besteht, gibt es? wie spielen diese miteinander?
> 
> wie ihr seht verstehe ich gentoo im moment noch nicht. brauche kurz input!
> ...

 

a) wechseln ist immer gut, willkommen 

b) infos gibts ausreichend unter gentoo.de oder gentoo.org

c) gentoo ist ein linux, also von aufbau her fast wie jedes andre , nur teilweise besser durchdacht

d) portage = apt-cache, emerge= apt-get . allerdings kann man hier nicht mal eben kde in 10 min. installieren, das dauert schonmal bis 8 std  :Wink:  (source-basiertes linux) 

e) Teile: gcc, bash, sandbox, grub, kernel,etc etc etc ... also wie jedes andre linux auch

Der Vorteil bei Gentoo ist m.E., daß man sein "system" selbst baut (system stimmt nicht ganz  :Smile:  das "system" ist einsatzbereit, auch ohne x, kde, gnome u.a.)

Es gibt für mich 2 Wichtige gründe, warum ich immer wieder die tortur *g* auf mich nehme gentoo zu kompilieren

1) Der Lerneffekt ist enorm, wenn du Gentoo verstehst oder sogar beherrschst, kannst du auch ohne weiteres andre Distributionen "reparieren" und administrieren

2) brauche ich nur wenige Programme zum leben. Es ist sicherer die wenigen Programme nach und nach aufzubauen, als aus einer fertigen suse/debian/k*ix distri die unnötigen pakete mühsam zu entfernen 

So, mehr musst Du Dir schon anhand der Dokus aufbauen (lerneffekt) .. Viel Spass dabei, es ist leichter als es zuerst aussieht ..

Ich hatte bis ich auf gentoo traf, von linux-en (suse,mandrake,debian) immer nur nen bitteren geschmack im hals  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Ein guter Anfang ist immer das (mehrmalige) Lesen des Handbuchs.

Dort sind vor allem die Kapitel nach der Installation ein guter Einstieg in Portage und Gentoo.

Ansonsten wären noch die 4 Standardlinks zu nennen:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/list Komplette offizielle Gentoo-Doku in Deutsch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml Komplette offizielle Gentoo-Doku in Englisch (meistens etwas aktueller)

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauptseite Gentoo-Wiki in Deutsch

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page Gentoo-Wiki in Englisch (meistens aktueller und mehr Artikel)

Wiki ist etwas mit Vorsicht zu geniessen da nicht offiziell,stehen teilweise aber sehr gute Artikel drin die man sonst nirgendwo findet.

----------

## borsdel

moin und herzlich willkommen,

ich möchte mich meinem vorredner anschließen, dass gentoo sich gegenüber anderen distris durch portage (incl. ebuilds, also skripten um die jeweiligen programme automatisch zu bauen) und den doch sehr guten init-scripten (verwaltung und konfiguration) unterscheidet, vor allem mit der maßgabe, du kannst (musst aber nicht) alles bestimmen.

quasi baust du ein system nach deinen befürnissen auf, und stehst nicht, wie so oft, vor einem fertigen system (wo du nicht durchsteigst) indem du am liebsten wieder ausmisten möchtest.

so, hier nochma doku

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/

und, was john doe inzwischen (weil bin ja noch nicht fertig) geschrieben haben wird

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520331.html

mfg borsdel

----------

## slick

Habe die zwei Threads zusammengefügt.

----------

## Malla

 *blice wrote:*   

> d) portage = apt-cache, emerge= apt-get . allerdings kann man hier nicht mal eben kde in 10 min. installieren, das dauert schonmal bis 8 std  (source-basiertes linux) 

 

Und was spricht nun dafür, dass ich als normaler Benutzer die 8 Stunden mit Gentoo in Kauf nehme, statt es in 10 Minuten mit Debian (oder einer anderen Distribution) zu installieren? Da muss es doch noch ein schlagendes Argument für das Kompilieren auf dem eigenen Rechner geben, oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Malla wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   d) portage = apt-cache, emerge= apt-get . allerdings kann man hier nicht mal eben kde in 10 min. installieren, das dauert schonmal bis 8 std  (source-basiertes linux)  
> 
> Und was spricht nun dafür, dass ich als normaler Benutzer die 8 Stunden mit Gentoo in Kauf nehme, statt es in 10 Minuten mit Debian (oder einer anderen Distribution) zu installieren? Da muss es doch noch ein schlagendes Argument für das Kompilieren auf dem eigenen Rechner geben, oder?

 

Also erst mal, auf keinem Fall, die Performance, wie viele glauben.

Der Vorteil liegt in der Flexibilität, sich daß Kompilat über USE-Flags anpassen zu können und der Tatsache, daß man bei Gentoo keine Probleme mit mp3 und anderen Mediaformaten hat. Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, sondern nur Bauanleitungen.

----------

## artbody

Der wohl bedeutendste Vorteil von Gentoo:

Das System kann mit regelmäßigen Updates 

(z.b. mit cron emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world 1x/woche) 

immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein.

Wenn dann mal was daneben geht hat man es mit wenigen Dingen zu tun.

Dies im Gegensatz zu z.B. Mandriva - mit einmal im Jahr und dann geht frag mich nicht was alles völlig anderst oder gar nicht mehr... Suse ist da sogar noch schlimmer. Config Files werden oft sinnlos mit Templates überschrieben und man muss nochmal alles neu einstellen....

Dies hatt mich z.B. dieses Jahr zu Gentoo gebracht 

(1 Jahr Suse - 1 Jahr Redhat - 6 Jahre Suse -2 Jahre Mandrake/Mandriva (Cooker) +++)

Mandrake/Mandriva 2007 ++ 64er hab ich nicht fehlerfrei zum laufen gebracht. aber egal

Gentoo nach ein paar Anlaufschwierigkeiten (boot_option noapic (kernelbug)) installiert bekommen.(easy)

Anlaufschwierigkeiten in Bezug auf mein Mainboard, welches mit nvidia chips irgendwie immer probleme macht.

Aber seit es läuft, läuft es stabil und ich hatte mit Gentoo noch nicht ein unlösbares Problem

----------

## Knieper

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das System kann mit regelmäßigen Updates 
> 
> (z.b. mit cron emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world 1x/woche) 
> ...

 

Bloss nicht als cron-Job! Vorher immer schoen die Aenderungen angucken und etc-update muss man evtl. auch hinterherschieben.

----------

## artbody

Ja ganz alleine kann es der Rechner nicht, das ist schon richtig.

Mein cronjob ist eigentlich so definiert

emerge --sync && emerge -uDNp world > /var/log/update_log && emerge -uDN world

Bei mir läuft das trotzdem mit cron Freitag abends.

Samstag wird dann etc-update ausgeführt und eventuell je nach Eintrag in update_log das eine oder andere kontrolliert

Hatte damit bis jetzt noch keine Probleme

----------

## Ampheus

```
emerge --sync
```

kann man allerdings schon als cronjob machen. Ich lasse es alle 2 Tage um 5:30 machen. Da bin ich sowiesoam Schlafen  :Smile: 

Das ist alles in Ordnung,aber wiemein Vorredner schon sagte: Updaten sollte man dann doch schon selber.

----------

## Malla

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also erst mal, auf keinem Fall, die Performance, wie viele glauben.
> 
> Der Vorteil liegt in der Flexibilität, sich daß Kompilat über USE-Flags anpassen zu können und der Tatsache, daß man bei Gentoo keine Probleme mit mp3 und anderen Mediaformaten hat. Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, sondern nur Bauanleitungen.

 

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man mit Hilfe der USE-Flags ein sehr flexibles System bauen kann. Aber wie ist es denn z.B. bei Debian mit KDE? Dort werden die ca. 20 Sachen, die ich per USE-Flags für KDE aktivieren kann automatisch unterstützt, oder? Im Nachhinein kann ich sie ja immernoch deaktivieren. Meines Erachtens stehen die 8 Stunden in keinem Verhältnis zu den 10 Minuten. Da installiere ich doch lieber in ein paar Minuten KDE zusammen mit ein paar Sachen, die ich vielleicht nicht brauche aber später ohnehin deaktivieren kann als dass ich meinen PC 8 Stunden rumrödeln lasse, um das gleiche Resultat zu erzielen.

Und was ist mit MP3s und den anderen Mediaformaten? Hat man damit unter anderen Distributionen etwa Probleme?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also Malla, weißt du, wie mir das am Arsch vorbei geht? Erstens, ich hatte mich allen anderen Distributionen außer Gentoo Probleme. Und ich gebe dir gerne Tips, wie du Probleme unter Gentoo löst und Hinweise, was bei Gentoo anders ist.

Ich hasse es, daß ich unter Gentoo stundenlang kompilieren muß. Aber egal, keine andere Distrie bietet mir, das, was ich unter Gentoo habe.

Nur eine Diskussion, ob Gentoo gut ist oder Debian besser, die werde ich mit dir nicht führen.

----------

## musv

 *Malla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man mit Hilfe der USE-Flags ein sehr flexibles System bauen kann. Aber wie ist es denn z.B. bei Debian mit KDE? Dort werden die ca. 20 Sachen, die ich per USE-Flags für KDE aktivieren kann automatisch unterstützt, oder? 
> 
> 

 

Ja, bei Binary-Distributionen sind die Pakete im allgemeinen mit jeglichen Unterstützungen vorcompiliert.

 *Malla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Nachhinein kann ich sie ja immernoch deaktivieren.
> 
> 

 

Nein, kannst du nicht. Die USE-Flags entsprechen den Optionen die ./configure übergeben werden, wenn du ein Paket manuell compilieren würdest. Und diese Parameter kannst du aus einem compilierten Paket nicht nachträglich entfernen, außer du compilierst es mit veränderten Parametern neu.

 *Malla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meines Erachtens stehen die 8 Stunden in keinem Verhältnis zu den 10 Minuten. Da installiere ich doch lieber in ein paar Minuten KDE zusammen mit ein paar Sachen, die ich vielleicht nicht brauche aber später ohnehin deaktivieren kann als dass ich meinen PC 8 Stunden rumrödeln lasse, um das gleiche Resultat zu erzielen.
> 
> 

 

Dann bist du bei Gentoo falsch. 

 *Malla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und was ist mit MP3s und den anderen Mediaformaten? Hat man damit unter anderen Distributionen etwa Probleme?

 

Jein, bei Gentoo mußt du die propitären Formate (z.B. Realplayer, Windowszeux asf & Co.) erst duch USE-Flag aktivieren, damit sie installiert werden. Aber das ist relativ einfach. Wenn du ein Format vergessen hast, merkst du das spätestens dann, wenn du eine Video- / Audiodatei des entsprechenden Formats abspielen willst, und nix funktioniert. Dann darfst du suchen, USE-Flag eintragen. Library des neuen Formats compilieren, ggfs. andere Libraries neu compilieren, die dieses neue Format als Abhängigkeit haben und den Player neu compilieren, was natürlich auch wieder länger dauert als bei Ubuntu & Co. Nachteil: Es dauert. Vorteil: Es funktioniert hinterher.

Ubuntu und Debian sind Distributionen, die viel Wert darauf legen, nur Open-Source-Pakete zu verwenden. Aus Lizenzgründen gibt es dafür nicht bei jedem Format eine Unterstützung im Open-Source-Bereich. D.h. wenn du die Default-Einstellung für die Paketquellen nimmst, wirst du bestimmte Pakete nicht finden. Das trifft auf einige Mediaformate zu. Andere Beispiele sind z.B. Google-Earth, Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber, ATI-Closed-Source-Treiber, Opera,.... Natürlich kannst du die Paketquellen ändern. Es gibt irgendwo Paketquellen für genau diese Pakete. Alternativ kannst du Dir die Pakete auch manuell ziehen und selbst installieren. Dann umgehst du damit aber das Paket-Management-System und müllst langsam aber sicher mit zunehmender Vergeßlichkeit Dein System zu.

Fazit: 

Du mußt Prioritäten setzen, was du von einem System verlangst. Kommt es Dir auf einen schnelle Installation an, bist du bei Gentoo falsch. Willst du ein System haben, wo Dir nach der Installation bereits viel Konfigurationsarbeit vom Installer abgenommen wurde, dann bist du ebenfalls falsch bei Gentoo. 

Willst du basteln, Deinen Spieltrieb befriedigen und ein halbwegs konsistentes System haben, wo viel selbst konfigurieren kannst und mußt, dann bist du bei Gentoo richtig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Willst du basteln, Deinen Spieltrieb befriedigen und ein halbwegs konsistentes System haben, wo viel selbst konfigurieren kannst und mußt, dann bist du bei Gentoo richtig.

 Hm, sehe ich etwas anders. Klar, kann man unter Gentoo basteln und seinen Spieltrieb befriedigen. Das tue ich auch. Aber das konsistente System steht bei mir im Vordergrund. Und dieses habe ich bislang noch bei keinem Ubuntu oder Debian oder Fedora gefunden. Deshalb stört mich da das halbwegs etwas. Und der Punkt mit dem Konfigurieren, was man muß, ist unschätzbar. So hat man noch einen gewissen Überblick über das, was man tut. Bei Ubuntu geht alles ganz einfach, bis man etwas ändern will, für was es kein Tool gibt. Dann fang mal an zu suchen. Alle Qualen, die man unter Gentoo erleidet, sind kein Selbstzweck. Sie sind der Weg zum Glück.

Um es ganz einfach zu sagen: Manchmal hasse ich Gentoo dafür, was ich alles machen muß. Aber ich gebe mich nicht mit Mittelmaß zufrieden.

Wenn man einen Morgan fährt (ich nicht), dann ist daß auch schwieriger, als bei einem Mercedes, aber ungleich ergiebiger.

----------

## Malla

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also Malla, weißt du, wie mir das am Arsch vorbei geht? Erstens, ich hatte mich allen anderen Distributionen außer Gentoo Probleme. Und ich gebe dir gerne Tips, wie du Probleme unter Gentoo löst und Hinweise, was bei Gentoo anders ist.
> 
> Ich hasse es, daß ich unter Gentoo stundenlang kompilieren muß. Aber egal, keine andere Distrie bietet mir, das, was ich unter Gentoo habe.
> 
> Nur eine Diskussion, ob Gentoo gut ist oder Debian besser, die werde ich mit dir nicht führen.

 

Du brauchst ja nicht gleich grantig werden. Eine solche Diskussion will ich ebenfalls nicht führen, ich habe nur Debian genannt, weil das schon vorher als Beispiel aufgeführt wurde. Tipps wie ich Probleme löse, wollte ich hier ebenfalls nicht haben. Ich glaube du hast mich grundlegend falsch verstanden.

Ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob es nicht noch irgendwelche Vorteile des Kompilierens gibt, die mir nicht bekannt waren.

Aber Musv hat es ja jetzt gut erklärt, danke!  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Malla wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Also Malla, weißt du, wie mir das am Arsch vorbei geht? Erstens, ich hatte mich allen anderen Distributionen außer Gentoo Probleme. Und ich gebe dir gerne Tips, wie du Probleme unter Gentoo löst und Hinweise, was bei Gentoo anders ist.
> 
> Ich hasse es, daß ich unter Gentoo stundenlang kompilieren muß. Aber egal, keine andere Distrie bietet mir, das, was ich unter Gentoo habe.
> 
> Nur eine Diskussion, ob Gentoo gut ist oder Debian besser, die werde ich mit dir nicht führen. 
> ...

 

Ok, gebe es ja zu, war etwas patzig. Aber man kann es so beschreiben: Es gibt keine Vorteile durch das Kompilieren an sich, Gentoo ist anders gar nicht möglich. Man kann eine Distribution wie Gentoo nicht ohne weiteres auf Binär umstellen, selbst wenn man es möchte. Die Vorzüge von Gentoo liegen auf einem ganz anderen Gebiet. Und da ist es irgendwie schade, daß Außenstehende da immer nur das Kompilieren sehen. Das Komplilieren ist kein Selbstzweck, sondern unumgänglich.

Der größte Vorteil für mich ist, daß alle für mich benötigte Software im Portage enthalten ist. Daß heißt, eine einheitliche Datenbank, welche die gesamte auf deinem Rechner befindliche Software als Einheit behandelt und entsprechende Abhängigkeiten berücksicht. Es gibt keine dutzende von Repositories, aus denen man sich seine Software zusammenstellen muß. Auf Grund der Tatsache, daß Gentoo keine Binärpakete, sondern nur Bauanleitungen zur Verfügung stellt, fallen viele Probleme weg. Bestimmte Pakete darf man nicht mit einer Distribution ausliefern, eine Anleitung zum automatischen Installieren schon.

Z.B. hatte ich einmal unter Fedora5 den Fall, wo der offizielle Kernel kein NTFS lesen kann, daß man sich einen Kernel aus einem nicht offiziellen Repositorie besorgt, welcher NTFS lesen kann. Dann gab es bei Fedora ein Kernelupdate und mit NTFS lesen war es vorbei.

Oder ein anders Beispiel war bei Ubuntu. Da hab ich mir eine Anwendung als deb-Paket installiert, welches einen ganzen Rutsch von Bibliotheken mit installiert hat. Dies hatte zur Folge, daß eine Anwendung aus offiziellen Quellen, welche andere Versionen der Bibliotheken brauchte, nicht mehr lief. Bei Gentoo hättest du sie halt einfach gegen die neuen Bibliotheken gelinkt und fertig.

Ich bin bei allen anderen Distributionen an den Mängeln von deb und rpm verzweifelt. Und ganz schnell wieder zu Gentoo zurück.

----------

